# Trade School vs Apprenticeship



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

If I were you I'd have tried to get an apprenticeship before paying for a trade school.

Any schooling or training can't hurt in any way when going union but at the same time it may not help at all.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

I agree with Mech. Also, part of the problem you may have is not having field experience to click with your school. At this point even much of the NEC will be in your minds eye only.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Here, we had night school at one of the local trade high schools for four years. The cost of this was usually covered by employers. We have an educational requirement of so many hours, as well as the on the job hours required to be licensed. Its best if you are getting hands on during the day at work and the employer covering the cost of class at night, that way you aren't ending up with a bunch of debt.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Trade school book learning with a extremely limited hands on experience. Apprenticeship is book learning also and 10400 hours of on the job training.


Apprenticeship is the beat way to learn any trade. It does not say you are first class at all aspects of the trade it says hopefully you have experienced most of the aspects of the trade.


Which of the big 3 apprenticeships is better that is another subject and a lot of that is determined by where you live . More than likely what type of contractor has the lions share of the work has the better apprenticeship.

LC


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Christian, I am unsure of how things are in California, however its a requirement in BC to attend some trade school while working in-field. As for any "pre-apprenticeship" courses, they are entirely optional in most cases.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats on the trade school and starting your career.
Starting out most any form of class will be a benefit.
You can try to join the IBEW apprenticeship anytime.
Nothing wrong with attending school or working non-union until then.

Think some are saying the classroom is only half.
Getting on a job site is also a leaning experience. 
I'm sure that's in your plans.

To say you need to do on the job during the same time as classroom...
It wouldn't hurt, but not necessary.
There is a saying I believe, the more you know going into school, the more you get out of it.

Don't sweat it, people are learning their entire career, and you got to start somewhere.


----------

